# If you shake empty trees sometimes you get money!!



## nammie (Nov 22, 2017)

I guess this should've been obvious since this happens in other AC games but I didn't realize until my friend told me lol... so shake all the trees!!


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 22, 2017)

Only one non-fruit bearing tree per day will yield bells. It will range from 300-1000.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2017)

Yoooooo anyone got screenshots? That’s awesome!


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 22, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Yoooooo anyone got screenshots? That’s awesome!


I didn't think to screenie it but I had it happen to me just now after reading this thread. I shook a few trees and not all of them whilst playing, so I kind of thought that it didn't do it in this game. 

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 22, 2017)

I found 300:


----------



## angiepie (Nov 22, 2017)

I saw this last night on twitter. Pretty neat.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 22, 2017)

i was JUST about to make a thread on this because i just accidentally discovered it!!! i got a 1k bag of bells from a palm tree on sunburst island.


----------



## ESkill (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for the tip! I never even thought to try


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 23, 2017)

Woaaahh~ (〃*ω*〃) TRUE! I didn't think about it! 
Just like it happens in AC ♥
Thanks for this tip~


----------

